# Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (4)



## Porn Player

*(3) Toronto Raptors vs. (6) Brooklyn Nets*
Game 1 - Sat. April 19, Brooklyn at Toronto, 12:30 p.m., ESPN 
Game 2 - Tue. April 22, Brooklyn at Toronto, 8 p.m., NBA TV 
Game 3 - Fri. April 25, Toronto at Brooklyn, 7 p.m., ESPN2 
Game 4 - Sun. April 27, Toronto at Brooklyn, 7 p.m., TNT 
Game 5 * Wed. April 30, Brooklyn at Toronto, TBD, TBD 
Game 6 * Fri. May 2, Toronto at Brooklyn, TBD, TBD 
Game 7 * Sun. May 4, Brooklyn at Toronto, TBD, TBD


----------



## scdn

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (1) v. Brooklyn Nets (1)*

We're gonna win.


----------



## seifer0406

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (1) v. Brooklyn Nets (1)*

I'm hoping that JV doesn't get cold feet and continues to play the way he has played recently. With how small the Nets are inside JV needs to wreck havoc.


----------



## ozzzymandius

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (1) v. Brooklyn Nets (1)*

Very nice thread start PP !!!
"Be careful what you ask for" ... I think that's going to be the theme of this series. The Nets for mailing it in the other day and T.Ross for wanting to play them too. Although his words were out of respect for playing against them and their's for contempt. Still the experience differential is quite alarming if that's all we looked at. 

Nonetheless ... HERE WE ARE!!! 

Experience vs Hunger and fearlessness. Like lions in the wild, I'll have to go with young, hungry and ferocious. As good as the Nets are I remember Garnet giving props to JV the first time they met. Nothing's changed except the kid has gotten better and the veteran has gotten older. 
With that, the Raps just have to keep doing what they've been doing. As DeMar said.. It's what they've been doing all year. From being discounted and looked over to being victorious. Just keep doing it. 
On the bad side though is the weakness of the last players on the bench. Hopefully Casey won't have to go that deep, but the rust on Buycks' game was pretty sad to see. Goes to show what happens when you keep the rotation too tight during the year. Those last fellas just weren't ready. 
Now ... last question where's Fields?? We're going to need his defense and I don't recall seein him for quite some time?


----------



## Porn Player

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (1) v. Brooklyn Nets (1)*

Less than 24 hours. Incredible. 

I am so pumped. Tomorrow is going to be a party.


----------



## Porn Player

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (1) v. Brooklyn Nets (1)*

Game Day. 

Only 10 hours until it's a sea of red.


----------



## Porn Player

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (1) v. Brooklyn Nets (1)*


----------



## ozzzymandius

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (1) v. Brooklyn Nets (1)*

Looks like I need to get me a copy of that paper!!


----------



## Porn Player

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (1) v. Brooklyn Nets (1)*



ozzzymandius said:


> Looks like I need to get me a copy of that paper!!


It's a great headline. 

I'm incredibly nervous about this series in all honesty. 

DeMar is his best when he can get into the paint and back down his man, but the combination of Pierce/Livingston/JJ are too big for this. 

Jonas struggles with athletic big men, and Mason Plumlee has really developed in the 2nd half of the season. Oh and I can only imagine how much KG is going to try and psyche out the kid. 

Lowry and Deron is going to be one hell off a battle - I actually think we have the edge here. 

Ross and Amir are the X-factor players for me. If they can control Pierce/Garnett defensively, they have all of the skill and hustle to score on them going the other way. 

It really is Youth vs Experience.


----------



## 77AJ

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (1) v. Brooklyn Nets (1)*

good luck to you guys, im picking brooklyn, however i give toronto their props, good regular season team, but i believe their lack of playoff experience is going to hurt them in this series.


----------



## scdn

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (1) v. Brooklyn Nets (1)*


----------



## scdn

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (1) v. Brooklyn Nets (1)*


----------



## seifer0406

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (1) v. Brooklyn Nets (1)*



Porn Player said:


> It's a great headline.
> 
> I'm incredibly nervous about this series in all honesty.
> 
> DeMar is his best when he can get into the paint and back down his man, but the combination of Pierce/Livingston/JJ are too big for this.
> 
> Jonas struggles with athletic big men, and Mason Plumlee has really developed in the 2nd half of the season. Oh and I can only imagine how much KG is going to try and psyche out the kid.
> 
> Lowry and Deron is going to be one hell off a battle - I actually think we have the edge here.
> 
> Ross and Amir are the X-factor players for me. If they can control Pierce/Garnett defensively, they have all of the skill and hustle to score on them going the other way.
> 
> It really is Youth vs Experience.


I'm feeling somewhat comfortable in our chances. I just don't see this Nets team beating us 4 times in 7 games. We are hungrier and have more talent and I believe our superior athleticism will eventually wear down the Nets.


----------



## Porn Player

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (1) v. Brooklyn Nets (1)*



seifer0406 said:


> I'm feeling somewhat comfortable in our chances. I just don't see this Nets team beating us 4 times in 7 games. We are hungrier and have more talent and I believe our superior athleticism will eventually wear down the Nets.


I have us winning in 5. 

My points aren't ones of fear, just where I can see us being frustrated. 

T-Minus 3 hours until tip-off. BBQ & beers at the ready, old school VC jersey representing in sunny Newcastle.


----------



## ozzzymandius

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (1) v. Brooklyn Nets (1)*

I'm looking for us to take this in six. And probably going back to Bkn with the series tied at 1
We'll overcome but it'll be a steep learning curve for us right off the bat. Look for a very tight game right up to the fourth qtr. that's our execution time!!


----------



## R-Star

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (1) v. Brooklyn Nets (1)*

Looking for you guys to open the 2014 playoffs with a big win. I think way too many people are already looking past the Raptors and writing them off.


----------



## Porn Player

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (1) v. Brooklyn Nets (1)*

60 minutes.


----------



## -James-

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (1) v. Brooklyn Nets (1)*

Though I barely post, I still follow this board quite a bit, but I just wanted to get my thoughts down _somewhere_ before the series started.

First of all, I'm really happy we're where we are. I honestly hate the idea of tanking so much and it almost made me leave this board altogether. To have seen the attitude of Raptor fans change in general, not necessarily just here, has been really refreshing and I find the energy surrounding this team in Southern Ontario (and in England it seems haha) as something really special. This being said I just wanted to put down a couple of my thoughts for this series.

- Not to be totally wishy washy, but I see this series going two ways. Either the Raptors are who we thought they were and they win in 4 or 5, or we get overwhelmed by the Nets and they take a hard fought series in 6. It tears me apart but my gut is telling me its the latter. If I had to choose I'd say Raptors in 7 because I'd refuse to pick against my team but deep down I feel like the Nets are built for this (let's ALL hope I'm wrong).

- I'm really curious as to see how the American broadcasters view our team. We've flown completely under the radar and we've gotten no US national coverage so I wonder how we're viewed outside the GTA.

- Kyle Lowry and Amir Johnson will become stars this series, win or lose. Okay, maybe Amir becomes an "above average starter".

- So does Shaun Livingston...

- For us to win, my boy Terrence Ross needs to swing this series. He needs to make the Nets pay with corner threes and shut down Joe Johnson, not so much Paul Pierce.

- Seeing this crowd has changed my mind - Raps in 4. I'm pumped.


----------



## seifer0406

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (1) v. Brooklyn Nets (1)*

feed the beast


----------



## Porn Player

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (1) v. Brooklyn Nets (1)*

Jonas taking it easily to KG.


----------



## Porn Player

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (1) v. Brooklyn Nets (1)*

DeRozan really struggling to start the game. He keeps taking the pass and stopping, he needs to keep it moving and blow by his man off the first step.


----------



## Porn Player

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (1) v. Brooklyn Nets (1)*

The last two minutes have not gone well.


----------



## ozzzymandius

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (1) v. Brooklyn Nets (1)*

I guess this answers the JV question.... Now if Plumlee is their answer to JV .. Who's going to be their answer to Hansbrough when he comes in for JV??


----------



## ozzzymandius

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (1) v. Brooklyn Nets (1)*

This is the expected start. They'll start to settle as the game goes on. Demar will figure it out. Just has to go back to what's worked all season. Drive and be aggressive.


----------



## Porn Player

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (1) v. Brooklyn Nets (1)*

We need the backcourt to step it up, they're playing like shit. 

Is it weird that I join in with the chants from the crowd?


----------



## Porn Player

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (1) v. Brooklyn Nets (1)*



Porn Player said:


> We need the backcourt to step it up, they're playing like shit.
> 
> Is it weird that I join in with the chants from the crowd?


By backcourt, I mean DeRozan. 

Lowry has stepped it up. Vasquez playing with heart too.


----------



## ozzzymandius

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (1) v. Brooklyn Nets (1)*

So already showing the experience gap, but if that's all it is, then expect the tide to turn for the youngsters. I'm actually happy with where we ar for this stage of the game and contest.


----------



## ozzzymandius

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (1) v. Brooklyn Nets (1)*

And there we are!! Derozan's back to the stripe and the. Old ways of doing things!! The kid is already back!! 

Ohh and yes it's weird for you PP to be following the chants of the crowd!! Hahaaa

Ohh and one more thing. Resign Lowry NOW!!


----------



## bball2223

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (1) v. Brooklyn Nets (1)*

Looks like you guys have finally settled in. Get Derozan going and you'll be in really good shape.


----------



## Porn Player

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (1) v. Brooklyn Nets (1)*

Deron is playing very well for the Nets.


----------



## Porn Player

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (1) v. Brooklyn Nets (1)*

Refs are calling some dubious fouls.


----------



## Porn Player

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (1) v. Brooklyn Nets (1)*

KG is such a punk. He needs to retire. 

When DeRozan wakes up, this won't even be close.


----------



## ozzzymandius

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (1) v. Brooklyn Nets (1)*

These fouls are going to cost us later in the game. But for all the bad calls and faults ...
We're still here!!!


----------



## Porn Player

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (1) v. Brooklyn Nets (1)*

Williams is a coddamn actress.


----------



## ozzzymandius

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (1) v. Brooklyn Nets (1)*

I can't believe Williams thought he could get away with that act. Refs will remember it though. 

Ok so seriously ... Where's Lowry??


----------



## Porn Player

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (1) v. Brooklyn Nets (1)*

Brooklyn (incl. Kidd) are absolute punks. Blatche attacks Lowry and Kidd throws his panties onto the court. 

I wish I was at the ACC, I'd chew that bald idiot out.


----------



## Porn Player

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (1) v. Brooklyn Nets (1)*

Valanciunas with a great start to the 2nd half.


----------



## Porn Player

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (1) v. Brooklyn Nets (1)*

Lowry vs Williams is going to be sensational over this series.


----------



## Porn Player

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (1) v. Brooklyn Nets (1)*

I stood up for the entire 1st half. Time to take a seat and really watch what is happening. 

My predication regarding Livingston on DeRozan is horribly accurate.


----------



## Porn Player

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (1) v. Brooklyn Nets (1)*

I'm losing my shit with DeRozan. My girl just had to ask me to calm down. 

I'll calm down when he stops jacking 3's.


----------



## ozzzymandius

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (1) v. Brooklyn Nets (1)*

Great article in the paper about DD trying not to start out like Vince did. We'll I guess he can forget about that. He's even worse ;'-(
No biggie though. If he does turn it on then the Nets are in real trouble.


----------



## Porn Player

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (1) v. Brooklyn Nets (1)*



ozzzymandius said:


> Great article in the paper about DD trying not to start out like Vince did. We'll I guess he can forget about that. He's even worse ;'-(
> No biggie though. If he does turn it on then the Nets are in real trouble.


The 4th is his time, but the kid needs to do more if we're going to win this series. 

He's lucky Lowry and Val have come correct.


----------



## ozzzymandius

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (1) v. Brooklyn Nets (1)*

He's finally doing some of the right things to end the third, so I'm expecting much from him in the fourth.


----------



## Porn Player

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (1) v. Brooklyn Nets (1)*

LOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWRY! 

That was a huge swing play. Instead of being down 9, we're now within striking distance. 

I don't think I can take 7 games of this. I'm dying.


----------



## Porn Player

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (1) v. Brooklyn Nets (1)*

Jonas has a Raptors playoff record with 17 rebounds already.


----------



## Knick Killer

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (1) v. Brooklyn Nets (1)*

DeRozan needs to pull his head out of his ass in the 4th quarter. Considering how some of the starting 5 have been playing, gotta be satisfied only being down 5 going into the final quarter. Lowry's buzzer beater was the perfect way to end the quarter as the team was starting to look a little flat. Game is still up for grabs, let's go RAPTORS!


----------



## Knick Killer

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (1) v. Brooklyn Nets (1)*



Porn Player said:


> Jonas has a Raptors playoff record with 17 rebounds already.


He's going to be SCARY good in a couple years.


----------



## Porn Player

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (1) v. Brooklyn Nets (1)*

If Vasquez tries a pull up 3 with 23 seconds on the shot clock again, I'll find him, I'll kill him.


----------



## Porn Player

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (1) v. Brooklyn Nets (1)*

I love Teletovic. Ha.


----------



## Porn Player

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (1) v. Brooklyn Nets (1)*

Tied game. Yes!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Porn Player

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (1) v. Brooklyn Nets (1)*

This is tough. I'm struggling to watch. This isn't our game at all.


----------



## ozzzymandius

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (1) v. Brooklyn Nets (1)*

Up and down, up and down.... Coming down to crunch time... And stuck by 6. 
DD is going to have to have a hard conversation with himself after this one.


----------



## Porn Player

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (1) v. Brooklyn Nets (1)*

It looks like it is over. We need some huge shots and some smothering D.


----------



## Porn Player

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (1) v. Brooklyn Nets (1)*

PP is killing PP. 

I don't like.


----------



## ozzzymandius

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (1) v. Brooklyn Nets (1)*

We needed this game to settle us down. Sooo many mistakes. But if this is the worst we do and the best they've got. It's going to be a good series!! Raps in 6!!!


----------



## doctordrizzay

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (1) v. Brooklyn Nets (1)*

Nets will 0 fouls in the fourth.


sickening.


----------



## ozzzymandius

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (1) v. Brooklyn Nets (1)*

Sad. But I think we needed this kinda wake up call. 
But now the deer-in-the-headlights effect is gone and we'll be that much better in game 2. 
Not worried. It's all good from here.


----------



## Porn Player

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (1) v. Brooklyn Nets (1)*

Experience was a big bonus for the Nets in this game, but the more we play, the less that will tell.


----------



## Porn Player

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (1) v. Brooklyn Nets (1)*

*Game 2 - Tue April 22, Brooklyn at Toronto, 8 p.m., TSN/NBA TV*



























​


----------



## Porn Player

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (1) v. Brooklyn Nets (1)*

Keys to the game;


Less Hayes
More Psycho T 
Less Salmons
More Fields 
DeMar, Ross & Amir need to step up
Continue feeding Valanciunas 
Control the nerves, less turnovers
DeMar needs to play his game, I can't stand to see him jacking 3 pointers


----------



## Porn Player

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (1) v. Brooklyn Nets (1)*

I didn't even realise that Amir scored only 2 points. Comitted 2 fouls. Turned it over once. That is unacceptable.

In comparison, Valanciunas 17 points, 18 rebounds and 2 blocks. 6 turnovers, I hope he can protect the ball better on offense in Game 2.


----------



## Porn Player

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (1) v. Brooklyn Nets (1)*

New wallpaper for my chromebook.


----------



## ozzzymandius

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (1) v. Brooklyn Nets (1)*

Soooo tonight should be interesting. 
The marginal players from game 1 no longer have any excuse and should be ready to go. 
The shot clocks have apparently been fixed. 
Our GM has been fined and reprimanded for his "excitement". 
Brooklyn fans, city and team all really dislike us now .... 

Soooo essentially we're all set !!!!
HAHAHAAAA ... Should be wonderful!! (says he who loves irony and sarcasm)

I'll be watching with bells on, but seriously expect a much better showing all around! At keast we're still at home and not going to their place tonight.


----------



## Porn Player

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (1) v. Brooklyn Nets (1)*

I can't watch, timezones are punking me with the scheduling. 

I will be up bright and early to get all the news. Although, I don't know if I will be able to sleep. 

This game is a MUST win.


----------



## ozzzymandius

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (1) v. Brooklyn Nets (1)*

Ok PP! That's too bad, but I'll post throughout so you can review later. 
Good luck sleeping ;


----------



## ozzzymandius

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (1) v. Brooklyn Nets (1)*

Ugly slow start ... again 8-1 start. 
But here comes DD, JV and TR to go on an 11-3 run to take the lead. 
Demar with a blow by and a midrange jumper. 

So there's life and we're figuring it out!


----------



## ozzzymandius

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (1) v. Brooklyn Nets (1)*

Refs calling decent fouls. More against BKN than the Raps for a change. Pierce already with 2 fouls by the end of the first. 
Fields sighting!! Finally
PP with a three from the corner off if a dribble penetration from TR
Raps up by 5 !!


----------



## ozzzymandius

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (1) v. Brooklyn Nets (1)*

Defense right on both sides! 
Vasquez with a trey, Amir with a good jumper, Plumlee with a response
Raps by 8, Derozan driving to the basket, foul and two made free throws.


----------



## ozzzymandius

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (1) v. Brooklyn Nets (1)*

DD impossible shot!! Raps by 7 ... Still leading


----------



## ozzzymandius

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (1) v. Brooklyn Nets (1)*

Raps down after opening in the third. Derozan getting exposed on defense by Joe Johnson 
Raps down by 3 ... Amir coming alive. Fields in to cover JJ now.


----------



## ozzzymandius

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (1) v. Brooklyn Nets (1)*

They're really taking advantage of Demar on defense. He's got four fouls with 8 mins to go in the fourth. Stuck 3


----------



## ozzzymandius

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (1) v. Brooklyn Nets (1)*

Derozan called on a charge!! 5th foul ...
We're just not playing well .. And still not getting the calls we should be.


----------



## ozzzymandius

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (1) v. Brooklyn Nets (1)*

Less than 2 mins to go!! DD with 5 fouls and two clutch jumpers!!!


----------



## ozzzymandius

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (1) v. Brooklyn Nets (1)*

40 seconds left and DD finds his foot again for another turnover!! 

Classic


----------



## ozzzymandius

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (1) v. Brooklyn Nets (1)*

GAME!!!


----------



## seifer0406

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (1) v. Brooklyn Nets (1)*

Caught a major break with that Pierce's miss. We should play Fields more and Ross less next game. After Fields came in Joe Johnson didn't make another basket from driving inside.


----------



## ozzzymandius

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (1) v. Brooklyn Nets (1)*

I don't understand why we haven't been playing Fields for the last month!!
He was by far the better defender on the court today between Derozan and Ross combined.


----------



## seifer0406

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (1) v. Brooklyn Nets (1)*



ozzzymandius said:


> I don't understand why we haven't been playing Fields for the last month!!
> He was by far the better defender on the court today between Derozan and Ross combined.


Fields has given us close to nothing on offense all season long. But it's not like Ross is doing anything on offense either so I think Fields would make more sense in this series.


----------



## ozzzymandius

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (1) v. Brooklyn Nets (1)*

We'll I guess everyone has their uses. Didn't see Hansbrough tonight either. Defensive energy maybe being saved for Friday night.


----------



## Porn Player

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (1) v. Brooklyn Nets (1)*

Looks like another game that went to the wire, trading buckets back and forth right until Amir had that (slightly lucky) breakaway slam. 

Got to give him his, DeMar looked killer tonight.

Jonas continues to have some huge numbers, his 1st Playoff series is really showing him off to the world right now. 

Landry Fields getting some burn and doing a great job on the defensive end, we're really going to need that if we want to keep the wins coming. 

I'm so relieved we got this one. I must have woke up 7 times during the night. Ha.


----------



## Porn Player

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (1) v. Brooklyn Nets (1)*


----------



## Porn Player

*Re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (1) v. Brooklyn Nets (1)*


----------



## seifer0406

*Re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (1) v. Brooklyn Nets (1)*

I think Fields should start or at least get 20-25 min next game. We don't really need Ross out there shooting 3s since Brooklyn's interior defense is soft like Bargnani. It's been a long time but I remember Fields was pretty good at making cuts to the basket back in the day and that would be quite useful against this Nets defense imo.


----------



## Porn Player

*Re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (1) v. Brooklyn Nets (1)*

I completely agree. 

His cutting/slashing into the paint or along the baseline would be a major bonus against this weak Nets interior. 

He was great on the defensive end last night and if we can get him contributing on the offensive end, we could really start to steam roll this BKN team.


----------



## Porn Player

*Re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (1) v. Brooklyn Nets (1)*


----------



## scdn

*Re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (1) v. Brooklyn Nets (1)*


----------



## Mr_B

*Re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (1) v. Brooklyn Nets (1)*

Going to be a tight series hoping for atleast a split but I think Bk gonna get the W tonight being in a hostile environment on the road gonna be a learning experience tonight for the raps. On a side note I may be late with this but this is a break down the Raps offense some of this stuff I recognized before but seeing the full detail of it makes me appreciate Casey a bit more the Raps offense is quite complex


----------



## Porn Player

*Re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (1) v. Brooklyn Nets (1)*

30 minutes.


----------



## ozzzymandius

*Re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (1) v. Brooklyn Nets (1)*

I'm actually lookin for the win tonight! 
I think the Raps have played as poorly as they could over those last two games and we've stuck with them. We can certainly get better ... But can they???


----------



## Mr_B

*Re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (1) v. Brooklyn Nets (1)*

BK crowd pretty lack luster and thrers a few empty seats def not expecting that also lol @ the Rap fan in red t-shirt with the Drake lint roller theres actually quite a few rap fans at the game


----------



## Porn Player

*Re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (1) v. Brooklyn Nets (1)*

I think we have this. Brooklyn looks flat. 

DeMar has been great. Jonas continues to dominate.


----------



## ozzzymandius

*Re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (1) v. Brooklyn Nets (1)*

Fields and Handsbrough really contributing. Defense and energy!
Nets are flat and I'm seeing more from the Raps.


----------



## Porn Player

*Re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (1) v. Brooklyn Nets (1)*

Tyler needs to calm the **** down.


----------



## ozzzymandius

*Re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (1) v. Brooklyn Nets (1)*

Shoot!! JV with three fouls already. I was thinking he and Garnett were well matched off in our favor.


----------



## ozzzymandius

*Re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (1) v. Brooklyn Nets (1)*

Demar has really found his comfort and is playing very well. 
Fields showing good D on Pierce. Even though Pierce got the basket, it wasn't a gift and he had to work for it.


----------



## Porn Player

*Re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (1) v. Brooklyn Nets (1)*

Deron is clowning Lowry.


----------



## ozzzymandius

*Re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (1) v. Brooklyn Nets (1)*

Yup. Raps are slow and tired. No one moving without the ball. That alone is killing our offensive passing and our ability to find / create an open man with a clean shot.


----------



## ozzzymandius

*Re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (1) v. Brooklyn Nets (1)*

We'll at least they're making the end interesting. But this is what they should have been doing in the third qtr.


----------



## ozzzymandius

*Re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (1) v. Brooklyn Nets (1)*

What in the world?? Holy Shit!!


----------



## ozzzymandius

*Re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (1) v. Brooklyn Nets (1)*

I can't believe we just missed those two free throws!!


----------



## ozzzymandius

*Re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (1) v. Brooklyn Nets (1)*

No excuse. That comeback seemed effortless for us. We just went back to the elements and things we're supposed to be doing and have been doing all season. Defense, making the extra pass, running the floor and guarding the ball.

Wasted opportunity.


----------



## Porn Player

*Re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (1) v. Brooklyn Nets (1)*

Not good. 

I went to sleep in a very bad mood. 

Angry with some horrible officiating. Angry with some mediocre basketball from everybody not named DeRozan. 

Amir Johnson and Terrence Ross are playing like absolute shit.


----------



## Porn Player

*Re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (1) v. Brooklyn Nets (1)*


----------



## Mr_B

*Re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (1) v. Brooklyn Nets (1)*

That was a very winable game that slipped through the cracks you could of said that about every game thus far with the acception of game 2


----------



## Porn Player

*Re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (1) v. Brooklyn Nets (1)*



Mr_B said:


> That was a very winable game that slipped through the cracks you could of said that about every game thus far with the acception of game 2


100% agreed. 

We need Game 4. Whoever wins that game, wins the series.


----------



## ozzzymandius

*Re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (1) v. Brooklyn Nets (1)*

I'm with you both. Can't even comment. 
But the one thing that still rings well for next year, is all the things we've learned from this year. So, as much as I want to see them get through this. I want that hunger, anger and frustration to mount even more over the summer. I know DD is not happy right now and I love that passion. It took him one off game to figure it out and go 30+ for the next two games while the rest of them are still way, way behind. Actually I'll give props to Lowry and JV. They've done their part and JV has even excelled beyond expectations. Fields, for his limited play has also done what's needed. I'm pretty sure they'll bounce back after looking at the tapes and having a good team "meeting" (led by DD) but looking to tie rather than taking the lead is not going to win us this series.


----------



## ozzzymandius

*Re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (1) v. Brooklyn Nets (1)*

Hey btw PP ... I'm luvin these images and portraits you're putting up!! 
Real slick and fancy schmancy ;-) !!!


----------



## Mr_B

*Re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (1) v. Brooklyn Nets (1)*

Take this anyway you want but apparently the fix is in according to Tim Donaghy



> "(The Raptors) are not only going against the Brooklyn Nets but going against the league office," Donaghy said in a radio interview in Canada. "They have a very talented team and have to be that much better than the Brooklyn Nets.
> 
> "In this situation, Brooklyn would be put at an advantage. A Brooklyn-Miami matchup (in round 2) would bring great ratings and that's what this is all about for the NBA and the league offices — bringing in as many dollars as they can. … Some of the things that the league does and continues to do puts these teams at a disadvantage — like the Toronto Raptors — because moving forward they won't bring in the big dollars for the league. It's terrible for the fans (of) Toronto. They go and support that team but really they're going to have trouble moving on based on talent and what takes place on the floor when they're really going against the refs and the league, along with the Nets."



http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/basketball/nets/donaghy-suggests-refs-nets-side-article-1.1765245


----------



## ozzzymandius

*Re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (1) v. Brooklyn Nets (1)*

Only a few more hours to prove this out yet again ...
Still expect a much better showing. Especially since the crowd and environment were hardly as hostile as BKN being in the T.Dot


----------



## wallypwd

*Re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (1) v. Brooklyn Nets (1)*

GAME 4 TONITE-----LOOK FOR RAPS TO OUTSIDE SHOOT THEN TAKE GAME INSIDE--REMEMBER 2POINTS AWAY IN GAME 3___PATTERSON WILL STEP UP--AMIR WILL SHOW AND KYLE--AND TEAM WILL RUN THE COURT ON KIDD AND NETS!!!!


----------



## Porn Player

*Re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (1) v. Brooklyn Nets (1)*



ozzzymandius said:


> Hey btw PP ... I'm luvin these images and portraits you're putting up!!
> Real slick and fancy schmancy ;-) !!!


Thanks, but I can't take the credit, I generally sweep the internet and find them. 



ozzzymandius said:


> Only a few more hours to prove this out yet again ...
> Still expect a much better showing. Especially since the crowd and environment were hardly as hostile as BKN being in the T.Dot


This game really is a MUST win. 

I can't watch, timezone is killing me this Playoffs, I've only been able to watch the two losses thus far and I'm sure we're going to take this tonight, so I would have loved to have been around here to enjoy it with you guys. 

Let's hope we can make it to Game 6 (next Friday) so I can get back to watching.


----------



## ozzzymandius

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

^^ Well you're scouring of the net to get those images are working out for all of us!

Raps off to a great start! Lowry hitting a three, Derozan with two of them and we're getting the calls for a change!

Poor Johnson can't guard Derozan at all!

Lowry with the attacking play to the net ... it's crazzzzy good!!

Boys better keep this intensity up.

JV with a few great defensive plays alreaady too .... 

GREAT START


----------



## ozzzymandius

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

Amir Johnson is bringing his A game with him this time around..

Hmm... I'm thinking the refs are finally giving us our calls ... Looks like they might be trying to prove that they're fair afterall ?!?!?? hmmm ... not that I'm minding it though.

Defense and T.ross playing real sharp. A few misses .. but nothing to be worried about yet.


----------



## ozzzymandius

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

Derozan is a monster tonight!! Now Alan Anderson fouls him! Demar to the line for his 20th point already. First half isn't even over yet... hahahaaa


----------



## BlackNRed

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

Great blessings and favor for Toronto. Bless this team and bless this game.


----------



## ozzzymandius

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

Bit of a turn here ..... still ... no need to panic


----------



## ozzzymandius

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

Amir called out as game MVP. We'll earned and more importantly .. Well grown!! Big boy has turned his personal corner. That's 4/5 of our starters delivering when needed!! Ross is still "having fun" on the bench.. Hahaa ... but that's ok too. He's learning and will add his value before we're done here. Great game.


----------



## Knick Killer

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

Where does tonight's win rank among the biggest in franchise history?


----------



## Mr_B

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

Not gonna lie I wrote the team off and was ready to chalk up an L after the 3rd that was painful to watch but the 4th qtr D was rock solid completely put the clamps on Bk. One thing I'm seeing which im not liking whats up with all this iso ball? the reg season raps offense was all about ball movement and making the extra pass which you can see in the vids I posted all this iso and standing around is the type of ball we seen during the Gay era not a good look imo. One more thing I like Ross but something gotta be done to wake this guy up hes yet to show up in this series


----------



## seifer0406

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*



Knick Killer said:


> Where does tonight's win rank among the biggest in franchise history?


I would rank it at #2 . #1 would be that game when Vince pushed off Bryon Russell to hit the championship winning jumper.


----------



## ozzzymandius

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

How big is this win you ask??
For the first time in recent memory CityTV news actually opened with coverage of the game. In a hockey-first town it's almost as big as the Vatican's double canonization today! And even that took fifth billing. Throw in 5000+ on hand outside the ACC to let the fellas know we care... VERY VERY BIG Win!!

Ross knows he has to step up. I'm not sure when we'll see it, but look out when he does. 
I noticed the iso's, weak D and constant jackin of the three ball from Vasquez too. 3rd qtr seems to be a bit of a nemesis.


----------



## Basel

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

@Porn Player is going to wake up happy.


----------



## Porn Player

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

I certainly did. I woke up feeling like this










Looking over stats and highlights, I'm almost glad I didn't have to sit through that though, I may have broke down during the 3rd QTR. 

Vasquez 3 ball seemed like a huge moment in this game, he needs some credit for the Playoffs he is putting together in Ross's absence. 

Defense won us the game tonight, we cut the head off the beast with Salmons and DeMar playing extremely physical with Pierce and Johnson. Without them, BKN doesn't have much. 

Fields had back-spasms if anybody was wondering why he never suited up. 

This game looks like it has to go to Casey for switching things up and getting us going. Bringing in Novak to start the 4th forced us to stop running ISO plays and spread the ball to get the easier buckets.


----------



## Porn Player

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

*Game 5 Wed. April 30, Brooklyn at Toronto, 8pm, TSN*


----------



## Porn Player

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

DeMar to the BKN fans as he walked out...


----------



## ozzzymandius

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

How sweet was that for him?!?!?
Miami could very well be watching Wednesday's game if they wrap things up with Charlotte tonight! The plot thickens!


----------



## scdn

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

The 4th Quartraptors!!!!

The D was awesome, and it needed to be since we went cold in the third. That one series where we missed 5th chance points was frustrating.

But we made some big shots late and closed it out to take back home court! Now it's a best of 3 and Miami better be ready!


----------



## Mr_B

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*



Porn Player said:


> DeMar to the BKN fans as he walked out...


lol Demar didnt have to do that they were pretty much silent throughout game 3 & 4


----------



## AllRim

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

I'm going to drop dead by the end of this series......


Huge for the Raps to stand up to these vets. If this was the Bosh lead Raps, they would've just wilted to the physicallity of the Nets.


----------



## Mr_B

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

Game 4 second highest Tv rating *EVER* for TSN......Shame on TSN for putting curling and top 10 ten hockey countdowns on the main channel while pushing the raps to TSN2 (a channel barley anybody has) all this time I'm kinda glad the leafs didnt get in now it forced TSN into airing Raps games on the main network 

http://www.tsn.ca/nba/story/?id=450715


----------



## Porn Player

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*



Mr_B said:


> Game 4 second highest Tv rating *EVER* for TSN......Shame on TSN for putting curling and top 10 ten hockey countdowns on the main channel while pushing the raps to TSN2 (a channel barley anybody has) all this time I'm kinda glad the leafs didnt get in now it forced TSN into airing Raps games on the main network
> 
> http://www.tsn.ca/nba/story/?id=450715


This is great news. 

It feels like Toronto is waking up to what we have created.


----------



## ozzzymandius

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

Amazing TV stats. This the breakout we've been looking for. We missed it during the hockey strike two years ago. And failed to make any noise at all while the Leafs were regularly missing the playoffs. Northern Exposure ;-)
I'm luvin it!!


----------



## ozzzymandius

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

WOOWWWWW !!!!

Just luvin it! Perfect first half. Just perfect. So now we're into the third and no signs of letting up. Very, very impressive. 

TRoss finally getting his game on. Good for him ;-)


So quick thoughts .. I'm curious to see tonight's TV ratings are. Should be even better. 
I also wonder why the Nets' forum is soooo quiet? Only three posts so far for the entire 4 games of the series. Same lack of interest for those on hand in Jersey. Does anybody care down there??


----------



## ozzzymandius

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

Ohhhh NOOOOO !!!!
JV schooling Plumlee!
The Demar with the two handed slam!! Ohh Noo! 
The wheels have come off of this BKN team! They're just Dead. 
Now Ross with a three 
And Lowry with another three .... !!
...
Ok this is already over and we're not even finished the third.


----------



## ozzzymandius

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

Games back on... Brooklyn's back in the house to play :-(
We'd better get back to basics.


----------



## Mr_B

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

Raptors almost gave me a heart attack with that 4th qtr I expected a Bk run but come on 80% shooting and constantly fouling the 3pt shooter not smart ball at all


----------



## seifer0406

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

Boneheaded play by Amir at the end and another nearly boneheaded play by Vasquez throwing towards the Nets basket on the inbound pass.


----------



## Porn Player

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

What the heck just happened in this game. 

Wow. 

If that wasn't deflected and Valanciunas had tipped that, I would have lost my shit. 

Raptors are 3-0 when I haven't been able to watch them live in this Playoffs, 0-2 when I have. I can watch on Friday, maybe I shouldn't?


----------



## Porn Player

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

This is the first time a Toronto sports team has led a playoff series since the Leafs had a lead on the Ottawa Senators in 2004.


----------



## Porn Player

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*


----------



## Porn Player

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*


----------



## ozzzymandius

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

Kyle Lowry is going to get one hell of a contract offer this summer. 
And it'll be well earned, deserved and supported. 

He's gonna be mega-rich!!

And as much as I like what I'm seeing here I'm even more excited for Next year!


----------



## ATLien

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*



ozzzymandius said:


> Kyle Lowry is going to get one hell of a contract offer this summer.
> And it'll be well earned, deserved and supported.
> 
> He's gonna be mega-rich!!
> 
> And as much as I like what I'm seeing here I'm even more excited for Next year!


It's insane that some would prefer tanking to this. Raptors have been putting on a great series!

:yesyesyes:


----------



## ozzzymandius

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

Hear, here!! Amazing series, amazing year and finally a base in which to build a stable, consistent and winning franchise for years to come. That's where my excitement comes in


----------



## ozzzymandius

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

Raptors set new benchmark for TV ratings in game 5 with over 1M viewers!!
I knew it would be big ;-) http://www.tsn.ca/story/?id=450990

And we can all expect tonight's game to set a new record again. 
The thing I still can't figure out is why is the BKN board a total ghost town?


----------



## Porn Player

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

Only 3 and a half hours to go. 

Despite my obvious jinx, I will be staying up to watch the game, I can't skip it despite what superstitions I might hold against myself.


----------



## Porn Player

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

I had a couple of drinks after work with colleagues, now I'm home I'm drinking some strong coffees to get me back into game shape.


----------



## AllRim

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*



Porn Player said:


> Only 3 and a half hours to go.
> 
> Despite my obvious jinx, I will be staying up to watch the game, I can't skip it despite what superstitions I might hold against myself.


Well game 7 here we come I guess......Thanks to PPx2


----------



## Porn Player

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

Actual LOLs. Forget you guys, if I don't watch tonight and we win, it means I will never get to watch the Raptors in the Playoffs again.


----------



## ozzzymandius

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

We all have to make sacrifices for the greater good PP!!

Buuut !!! Maybe you could watch the first half and then fall asleep in your chair until it's over. That'll be a good compromise and work for all ;-) !!!


----------



## Knick Killer

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*



Porn Player said:


> I had a couple of drinks after work with colleagues, now I'm home I'm drinking some strong coffees to get me back into game shape.


Now that's a true fan. Props PP. Hopefully the Raps get it done tonight.


----------



## ozzzymandius

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

I hope you're sleeping now PP!!!
Cause we're getting a beating ...


----------



## Porn Player

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

Unfortunately not. This is ugly.


----------



## Porn Player

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

Lowry is playing wild. Bad wild.


----------



## Porn Player

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

****ing hell. Turnover. Turnover. Turnover.


----------



## Porn Player

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

Within 15.


----------



## Porn Player

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

13 points.


----------



## Porn Player

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

11 points.


----------



## Porn Player

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

Lowry back in the game. And our momentum stops.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

down to 13


----------



## Porn Player

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*



Junkyard Dog13 said:


> down to 13


Should be 10. Novak has been stone cold, not exactly what's required from your 3 point specialist.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*



Porn Player said:


> Lowry back in the game. And our momentum stops.


hes been out of control


----------



## Porn Player

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

As we complain, he hits the tough 3.


----------



## Porn Player

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

Good hustle from Valanciunas. Let's hope he hits these.


----------



## Porn Player

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

Sigh.


----------



## ozzzymandius

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

Now down 12. We need to ditch Novak. He's contributed little to nothing all year.


----------



## Porn Player

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

What the ****? DeMar didn't touch him. Absolute bullshit call.


----------



## ozzzymandius

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

Lotta no calls ...


----------



## ozzzymandius

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

Shoulda been a call on that Lowry basket.


----------



## Porn Player

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

2.21 left in the 4th. Down by 10. 

We're finally competing, we're just running out of time.


----------



## Porn Player

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

Patman miss is game over.


----------



## Porn Player

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

Game 7 it is. 

The Porn curse continues. 0-3.


----------



## ozzzymandius

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

Soooo much work for them to do for Sunday's game :-(


----------



## Porn Player

*re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

Any idea what time the game will be on Sunday?

Amir needs to be on the bench from the start in that game. Blown lay ups, jacking up 3's....


----------



## Porn Player

*Re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

*Game 7 Sun. May 4, Brooklyn at Toronto, 1pm, Winner Stays On...*


----------



## ozzzymandius

*Re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

Uhhh ohhhh .... 1pm EST means 6pm on your doesn't it PP?
Ummmm .... Ok. :-/ Well I guess you can watch then. Just wear your lucky hat or something will'ya.


----------



## Mr_B

*Re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

Game 7 gonna break alot of ratings records for TSN


----------



## ozzzymandius

*Re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

Yup!! It's gonna be crazzzy!!

btw ... What's the chance of Casey getting his contract renewed this summer??

Hahahaa ... No question. Ujiri is gonna make him rich rich rich too !!

Also well deserved ;-)


----------



## Porn Player

*Re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*



ozzzymandius said:


> Uhhh ohhhh .... 1pm EST means 6pm on your doesn't it PP?
> Ummmm .... Ok. :-/ Well I guess you can watch then. Just wear your lucky hat or something will'ya.


I'll be wearing my Toronto VC 15 jersey in hopes that it can inspire memories of the last time we made it to the 2nd round. 

And you're right, it's 6pm here for me, so perfect time. Only 8 hours to go...


----------



## Porn Player

*Re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

3 hours to go. I'm heading out after a morning of DIY and the gym, time for a few beers to get into game shape, then I am ready to scream and shout at my '15 inch monitor for 3 hours.


----------



## R-Star

*Re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

I'm assuming there are going to be some really sketchy calls today if this is a close game.


----------



## seifer0406

*Re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*



Porn Player said:


> 3 hours to go. I'm heading out after a morning of DIY and the gym, time for a few beers to get into game shape, then I am ready to scream and shout at my '15 inch monitor for 3 hours.


is it a crt monitor


----------



## ozzzymandius

*Re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

Ok .... We're now into the home stretch .... One hour to go. 
Feeling a bit quesy about this. We gotta come out hitting hard and often. Our young team is going to be pushed and tested today!!
It's 15c and sunny today so the square outside the ACC is already packed!!


----------



## Porn Player

*Re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

I'm back from my bar hopping. Having a beer at home waiting for the game to start.


----------



## Porn Player

*Re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

Really nice play by TRoss.


----------



## ozzzymandius

*Re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

Decent start .... Amir doing the job!!


----------



## ozzzymandius

*Re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

Amir with he follow!


----------



## Porn Player

*Re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

Amir is killing it. 

TRoss is not. Get him out.


----------



## Porn Player

*Re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

How amazing are our fans? The building is so loud.


----------



## Porn Player

*Re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

Tied game! PatPat and TRoss. 

We need a little more D, JJ is killing us.


----------



## Porn Player

*Re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

Amir Johnson you GOD!


----------



## ozzzymandius

*Re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

Offense is working pretty good .. Derozan has to make some aggressive moves starting now. Defense needs to be better though. Too many easy looks for BKN.


----------



## Porn Player

*Re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

I think both teams have entered the game well. I'm glad we don't seem nervous.


----------



## Porn Player

*Re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

Niiiiiiiiice move by DeRozan. 

Stupid foul by Lowry.


----------



## ozzzymandius

*Re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

Derozan! Finally. 
And Amir before that. We keep this pace up and we'll be ok. 
Two fouls on Lowry. Small concern. But only small


----------



## Porn Player

*Re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

Where was the foul? Ridiculous call.


----------



## Porn Player

*Re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

Defense has turned up a notch and Amir is getting everything he wants on the offensive end. 

I'm loving this!


----------



## Porn Player

*Re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

**** Blatche.


----------



## ozzzymandius

*Re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

This is exactly the start we needed. Nothing great but containing them while we have a lot more we could do better


----------



## ozzzymandius

*Re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

Thank god for that travel call !! Wicked


----------



## ozzzymandius

*Re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

I like what I'm seeing from Ross. Defence and still taking the shots while driving the lane. Keep it up and he'll get there. 
Lotsa positives.


----------



## Porn Player

*Re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*



ozzzymandius said:


> I like what I'm seeing from Ross. Defence and still taking the shots while driving the lane. Keep it up and he'll get there.
> Lotsa positives.


Really? He's playing weak and really low of confidence to me. 

He's defence has been good though.


----------



## Porn Player

*Re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

That Pierce shot was a bit of a momentum killer. Only the Truth or Kobe hit that shot regularly.


----------



## ozzzymandius

*Re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

Low confidence on the shots, but he's still taking them. Better than what JV did earlier when he got the ball and was totally confused as to what to do with it.


----------



## ozzzymandius

*Re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

BKN board is totally dead


----------



## ozzzymandius

*Re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

Vasquez had a decent shot. Just has to make em


----------



## ozzzymandius

*Re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

See what I mean bout Ross!!


----------



## ozzzymandius

*Re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

That third foul on Vasquez hurts more than the second one on Lowry :-(


----------



## ozzzymandius

*Re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

Salmons hasn't done a dang thing all series!!! Why is DD wasting time passing to him


----------



## ozzzymandius

*Re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

Stupid last two possessions.!!


----------



## ozzzymandius

*Re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

I know Demar is thinking he'll turn it on later. But he better get his head outta ass now!

5 wasted possession in a row!


----------



## Kreutz35

*Re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

Toronto needed that.


----------



## Porn Player

*Re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

This is a horrible 2nd quarter.


----------



## ozzzymandius

*Re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

Those three fouls on Lowry and Vasquez are really going to bite us in the ass later. 
And Demar is going to really be mad at himself for not turning it on early because playing catch up just sucks!!


----------



## ozzzymandius

*Re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

Amir has really taken his game up a notch in this game. At least he came to play


----------



## ozzzymandius

*Re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

Lowry!! Desperately needed three


----------



## Porn Player

*Re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

Amir is having the best game I might have ever seen him play. And he is doing this while on a bad ankle.


----------



## ozzzymandius

*Re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

Amir is just being beautiful!


----------



## Porn Player

*Re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*



ozzzymandius said:


> Amir is just being beautiful!


It's a shame nobody else is. 

Down by 9. I'm hella nervous now.


----------



## ozzzymandius

*Re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

Totally ridiculous quarter. If this is their throw away qtr then fine. But the second half has got to be a hell of a lot better!!


----------



## Porn Player

*Re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

When Val was on Pierce, I was a little nervous, glad he missed the shot. 

We go in down by 8. DeRozan has been miserable. 

Thornton has probably been the difference between the teams.


----------



## Porn Player

*Re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

What the **** are you doing Ross?


----------



## ozzzymandius

*Re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

Ohhh GAWD ... Amir are they serious!!


----------



## Porn Player

*Re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

Amir 5 fouls.


----------



## ozzzymandius

*Re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

I don't know about Ross's play but I'm seeing more from him than Demar.


----------



## Porn Player

*Re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*



ozzzymandius said:


> I don't know about Ross's play but I'm seeing more from him than Demar.


For an All Star, he better show me something. 

I can not go 0-4. @AllRim will never forgive me.


----------



## Porn Player

*Re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

Yess! **** you KG.


----------



## Porn Player

*Re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

That was a ****ing charge all day long. That's the 3rd obvious blown call I've seen. All favoured the Nets.


----------



## ozzzymandius

*Re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

Some early life and now back to garbage.


----------



## Porn Player

*Re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

PatPat with a very nice bucket. This is coming down to Iso ball and unfortunately we can't stop what BKN are bringing.


----------



## Porn Player

*Re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

****!!! Yes! Yes! DeMar!


----------



## ozzzymandius

*Re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

Too much BKN positives compared to our many shortcomings. 
5 on Pierce... That helps but still a shitty call


----------



## Porn Player

*Re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

DeMar is forcing the issue. And ****ing it up.


----------



## ozzzymandius

*Re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

He'll have no one to blame but himself. Just horrible on D and O. Now Amir is done for the season. The others will be too I'm afraid. Total shit-show.


----------



## Porn Player

*Re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

@ozzzymandius

You giving up?

Not even close. We got this. 

**** BKN.


----------



## Porn Player

*Re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

Thats a ****ing charge all day. 

We need a miracle.


----------



## ozzzymandius

*Re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

I don't want to say it. But I haven't seen anything to say the last four minutes are going to be any different from the first three quarters. Still can't stop JJ. And now Lowry has five, Vasquez with five and Demar is still looking for a call.


----------



## ozzzymandius

*Re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

Well at least the boys are making it interesting.... Coulda done this all game though!!


----------



## Porn Player

*Re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

Yessssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## ozzzymandius

*Re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

Pretty crazzzy shite right here....


----------



## ozzzymandius

*Re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

Not sure that was the play with Ross but it worked!! See knew Ross would contribute.


----------



## ozzzymandius

*Re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

WOOOOWWWWWWW !!!!


----------



## seifer0406

*Re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

Good effort. We'll be back stronger next year.


----------



## ozzzymandius

*Re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

Not a great play. 
Learning lessons. 
Shoulda been playing properly from the start.


----------



## Porn Player

*Re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

Great effort.

Let's not mention I went 0-4 this Playoffs.


----------



## seifer0406

*Re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*



ozzzymandius said:


> Not a great play.
> Learning lessons.
> Shoulda been playing properly from the start.


Experience was the difference plus a lack of a true small forward. I hope DeRozan learns from this and go into this off season focusing on improving his ball handling. MU needs to bring in somebody that can guard big 3s. Neither Ross nor DeRozan can guard legitimate 3s and we don't have anyone off the bench that can do that either.


----------



## Porn Player

*Re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

We have the 20th pick and the 37th pick, chance to improve this offseason. 

The Lowry miss will hopefully make him take a couple mill a year less.


----------



## Porn Player

*Re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

I don't even know what to write. I am very proud of this club. I am very happy with the effort they put forth. 

Long live the Raptors.


----------



## ozzzymandius

*Re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

And Demar can have a good long chat with himself. 

Soooo first priority, lock in Lowry. 
Second, lock in Casey

Third, ditch Salmons, Fields, Novak, Bykes and Stone....
Sorry, no play, no pay.


----------



## Mr_B

*Re: Playoffs 2014; First Round: TORONTO RAPTORS (3) v. Brooklyn Nets (3)*

Need to sign a wing to come off the bench who can consistently score a solid 10-15ppg that will take pressure off Kyle and DD cause at this point Ross cant be trusted as steady contributor I got faith in Ross though the talent there just gotta put it together. Also need a defensive PF again to come off the bench Raps got killed alot on the inside this season from penetrating guards 




ozzzymandius said:


> And Demar can have a good long chat with himself.
> 
> Soooo first priority, lock in Lowry.
> Second, lock in Casey
> 
> Third, ditch Salmons, Fields, Novak, Bykes and Stone....
> Sorry, no play, no pay.


Fully agree I was on the fence about Casey but he earned it I'd lock him up at this point


----------



## -James-

I wouldn't be so quick to cut Fields. We need a bigger swingman to deal with power wings exactly like Joe Johnson. Patterson and Vasquez were our best options against him and that's not good enough. If we can't come up with one in the draft or through free agency, I'd be inclined to keep him.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13

lowry 4 years 36 mill
sign a vet sf mle and back up c lle
and vc for a few mill.


----------



## ozzzymandius

-James- said:


> I wouldn't be so quick to cut Fields. We need a bigger swingman to deal with power wings exactly like Joe Johnson. Patterson and Vasquez were our best options against him and that's not good enough. If we can't come up with one in the draft or through free agency, I'd be inclined to keep him.


I agree ... but keeping him would be the last option. I just find he hasn't hit his offensive stride here in Toronto and there are two sides of the court. We need someone who can contribute on both sides, not just the one. And of the things we've learned in the past, don't keep a single dimension player. Not good for him, not good for us.



Junkyard Dog13 said:


> lowry 4 years 36 mill
> sign a vet sf mle and back up c lle
> and vc for a few mill.


Now this is curious... Not the first time we've heard of bringing back VC. Truth is we could use another savvy veteran coming off the bench. And with him not having to be the go-to guy, not having to be the team leader, heart and soul etc... he might actually thrive with us again and certainly provide points off the bench. Definitely would be a good asset to have and I'm sure (based on his own personal views aired on TSN back in Dec.-Jan??) he and Ujiri might find some common ground. Won't hold my breath but OK ... I can dig it!


----------



## Porn Player

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463362748873998337

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463355120722644992

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463344966497234944


----------



## AllRim

Very solid effort in the 2nd half by the Raps. I'll take this Raptors squad over the Nets roster any day... Hopefully Lowry decides to come back, based on the post game comments by Lowry him and DD are very close so that's a good sign.

And we never had chance with @Porn Player watching this game live.......you selfish SOB


----------



## Junkyard Dog13

lowry is the must tim lewinske regardless of whose out there will get ujri to lock him up assuring he deals with the board.
maybe Okafor for the right price or dalembert as that will allow you and amir stays at pf as does patterson, maybe see what gragner's price tag is eto novak and see if danny gragner will sign for the mle if not al farooq amini, or ariza with ariza a polished all arounder.
its time we bump up payroll bring in vets that can get us to rnd 2 and possibly beyond esp if the trio in south beach breaks up.


----------



## Porn Player

Kyle Lowry Interview on TSN

^ This is a really good listen. Taped 5 days after his miss against BKN.


----------



## Porn Player

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464079712256417793
If he puts in the work, we will make the ECF finals. He was the missing piece this Playoffs.


----------



## ozzzymandius

Great listen indeed!! I think Kyle can be as coy as he wants to be regarding where he'll be next season but there is no doubt in my mind or anyone else's on where he'll be. We've got all the intangibles to make it a great spot and situation for him ... And we've got more than enough of the tangibles (read as $$$$$... hahaaa) he's looking for and we're willing to share it with him. 

No brainier for anybody. So Mr Coy can be as slick as he wants to ;-)


----------

